# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Kome se obratiti za postavljanje lezecih policajaca?

## Mony

Naime, krizanje kod nase zgrade mozda izgleda OK, ali samo 5 minuta promatranja prometa donijet ce potpuno drukciji zakljucak. To kako tamo voze i pod kakvim kutem u taj zavoj neki ulaze, dakako uz obaveznu skripu kotaca, zvuk motora da se sledis, a da ne govorim o nepustanju pjesaka na pjesackom..   :Mad:  
Evo, jucer se neki umisljeni sportas okretao pod rucnom   :Mad:   :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  
A da ne govorim o onim vozacima koji ne kuze znakove postavljene na tom krizanju, pa prestraseni gledaju samo imaju li aute na prilaznim cestama i naravno ni ne pomisljaju na pjesake na pjesackim prijelazima   :Mad:  
A s jedne strane krizanja kafici s terasama ispod zgrade pune djece, s druge parkic za djecu, s toboganima, ljuljackama...
Kome se, dakle, mogu obratiti da ukazem na to krizanje?

----------


## dijana76

Z1? ili zg news ima kontakt brojeve.

----------


## Andora

prolazi li autobus tuda?
ako je - onda se ležeći ne mogu/smiju postavljati.

----------


## pujica

obrati se gradskom uredu za promet, oni to rjesavaju

----------


## sandraL

Ovako:
Ako pišeš, piši na Gradski ured za prostorno uređenje, zaštitu okoliša, izgradnju grada, graditeljstvo, komunalne poslove i promet, 
Odjel za promet
Trg S.Radića 1

Ako želiš nekoga nazvati onda zoveš šefa odsjeka koji izdaje rješenja za postavu:
g. Alan Ordulj, 6101148.

----------


## aenea

> prolazi li autobus tuda?
> ako je - onda se ležeći ne mogu/smiju postavljati.


Kod mene u kvartu, na cesti kojom prolazi autobus su ležeći postavljeni na 5 mjesta :?

----------


## Andora

ha? ja sam za zabranu postavljanju u slučaju autobusa čula 10 puta (ST)

----------


## aenea

Ne znam...ne bih rekla da to stoji. Sad si razmišljam..kvart pored moga ih ima i više. Isto na busnoj ruti. I mislim da na tim ulicama koje su puno više prometne i imaju smisla.

----------


## Mony

> Ovako:
> Ako pišeš, piši na Gradski ured za prostorno uređenje, zaštitu okoliša, izgradnju grada, graditeljstvo, komunalne poslove i promet, 
> Odjel za promet
> Trg S.Radića 1
> 
> Ako želiš nekoga nazvati onda zoveš šefa odsjeka koji izdaje rješenja za postavu:
> g. Alan Ordulj, 6101148.



Vauuuu!!!

Hvala na ovako iscrpnoj informaciji    :Kiss:  

Necu samo pisat, vec i poslikat   :Wink:  



Andora, ne idu autobusi tom ulicom, al evo recimo na Selskoj su postavljeni lezeci policajci, a Selskom autobusi idu.

----------


## sandraL

Što se tiče izbočina i autobusa, u zadnjem Pravilniku o prometnoj signalizaciji (2005.g.) su izbacili odredbu da se ne smiju postavljati u ulicama gdje voze autobusi.

----------


## lara26

> ha? ja sam za zabranu postavljanju u slučaju autobusa čula 10 puta (ST)


pa i u splitu imas lezece na cestama gdje prolazi bus. kako su objasnili to nestavljanje zbog busa?

----------


## VIPmama

treba pisati predsjedniku gradske četvrti

----------


## Mony

Ja napisala i poslala na gore navedenu adresu.

Bas me zanima hocu li dobiti kakav feedback  :?

----------


## sandraL

*mony* - za otprilike tjedan dana nazovi 610 1553, i pitaj kod kojeg referenta je stigao dopis. A kad saznaš ili ga nazovi, reći će ti gospođa broj, ili javi meni ime pa ću ga je malo "bocnuti"   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

SandraL, puno ti hvala na pomoci!

Kontaktirat cu te na pp za tjedan dana.

Pusa!   :Kiss:

----------


## Gemini

Ovo i mene užasno zanima!

sandraL imaš li slučajno kontakt za Zadar?  :Kiss:

----------


## sandraL

Gemini - nažalost ne, samo u ZG jer radim u tom Uredu, doduše na drugim poslovima ali kontaktiram sa "postavljačima izbočina"   :Smile:

----------


## zlatekica

Dižem topic

obzirom da o ovome već neko vrijeme raspravljamo, zna li netko postoje li određeni preduvjeti koje neka ulica treba "zadovoljiti" da bi dobili ležeće?
Kod nas sad ima mnogo male dječice, a ujedno je ulica veza glavne ceste sa osnovnom školom i vrtićem. Promet je sve gušći, a isto tako raste i broj divljaka   :Evil or Very Mad:  koje bi trebalo nekako usporiti.

----------

